# 1842 black or yellow?



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

The Dankung 1842 black is sold out. The 1842 yellow is still available..

Do the people like the black more than the yellow?

Why?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt you will notice any difference, except perhaps in longevity. The black should hold up a bit better to sunlight. I've never used any but black, but wouldn't hesitate to order yellow if they were out of stock on black.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Henry.

Now they have the 'sold out' sign at the yellow and no more at the black. I try to order some.

Your positive testing results of those tubes my have contributed this.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> The Dankung 1842 black is sold out. The 1842 yellow is still available..
> 
> Do the people like the black more than the yellow?
> 
> Why?


uhhh... cuz yellow is a horrible color.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I could see a hunter wanting black to blend in to the scenery a bit better. But if your target practicing i dont see the problem with yellow if the couler is the only difference.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> I could see a hunter wanting black to blend in to the scenery a bit better. But if your target practicing i dont see the problem with yellow if the couler is the only difference.


nothing wrong with the yellow but people like black better, so thats why it is sold out before the yellow.


----------

